# Mudo Chulhak



## MBuzzy (May 2, 2010)

If anyone has every heard of it, before GM Hwang Kee died, he wrote another book called the Mudo Chulhak - or Martial Philosophy.  Does anyone have a copy of it or for that matter have heard of it?  I have seen a copy, but never read it, I am excited to get my copy, but I'm curious if anyone has any insight as to what is in it?

The US SBD Fed has started publishing them if anyone is interested.


----------



## MasterPistella (May 3, 2010)

No Sir, I haven't heard of it before. Have to check out their site. Hopefully they will let non members buy it.


----------



## JoelD (May 4, 2010)

My studio mates and i purchased a copy for our instructor last December as a Christmas gift that was signed by GM H.C. Hwang. it was copy 150 (or so) of 200. From what i was told all the remaining copies had been spoken for. I do not know if they printed a second run or not.

Naturally since it was a gift i did not open it.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 8, 2010)

JoelD said:


> My studio mates and i purchased a copy for our instructor last December as a Christmas gift that was signed by GM H.C. Hwang. it was copy 150 (or so) of 200. From what i was told all the remaining copies had been spoken for. I do not know if they printed a second run or not.
> 
> Naturally since it was a gift i did not open it.



Apparently there was another run, I'm trying to get a copy...


----------



## mattkulma (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought a copy from the first printing.  It is a good read but the language can be challenging.  I am going to read it again once my fiance is done with it.


----------

